# iPod plastic tools



## rnb93 (May 1, 2007)

Anyone know where in Canada (metro Toronto preferably) I can buy the little plastic tools and torx screwdriver to open the iPod?

Thanks


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Not sure about plastic tools but I would think plastic screwdrivers would be useless. Call an Electronics repair shop. I would not think they would use plastic tools, just the exact tool for the job.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Not sure about plastic tools but I would think plastic screwdrivers would be useless. Call an Electronics repair shop. I would not think they would use plastic tools, just the exact tool for the job.


He's referring to the spludger and similar tools used to open iPods, mainly.

Not sure where you get them but often when you order battery replacements you find that the tools can be included.


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll sell you a spudger but as for the torx thing , I've opened Videos to Photos without any screwdriver of any kind.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

I have seen these type of kits at London Drugs.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

A guitar pick works wonders with prying open an iPod


----------



## ron891 (Sep 6, 2006)

I used a guitar pick to open my ipod, medium thickness. I used a tiny screwdriver on the inside, but didn't need a torx screwdriver.... good luck


----------



## rnb93 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I opened it with a plastic putty knife. Didn't think of a guitar pick, but they should work just as well.

Replaced the screen on my wife's iPod nano 1G, and it works perfectly again. It was definitely worth doing the repair.

Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a Nano that was stepped on and the screen was broken so I'm looking at doing this surgery myself. However... the hold switch is broken and the Nano is permanently locked. I wonder if a remote control will get around this?
(the nano syncs fine so I assume if the controls were unlocked I would be able to listen to tunes from it)


----------

